# Z re-seller busted?



## heavyiron (Aug 14, 2014)

http://wishtv.com/2014/08/13/court-d...-all-over-u-s/

*Court documents: Rushville man admits to distributing steroids &#145;all over U.S.&#146;*

*By Bennett Haeberle*Published: August 13, 2014, 6:31 pm
*Related Coverage*




*Rushville makes sizable steroid bust*



RUSHVILLE, Ind. (WISH) &#151; A Rushville man told investigators he made up to $2,000 a week making and distributing packages of anabolic steroids that were shipped all across the United States, according to court records obtained by I-Team 8.

In court records filed Tuesday, David Starkey admits he began distributing and making anabolic steroids last November after a friend connected him to a man named &#147;Z&#148; in Poland. Starkey claimed &#147;Z&#148; would supply him with money &#150; usually $900 &#150; via Western Union and the &#147;stuff.&#148; Starkey added that he would distribute 10 to 20 packages of steroids a week, according to the records.

Starkey, 39, and his wife, Holly, 34, were arrested Tuesday and charged with dealing a controlled substance in additional to four other charges. Investigators called the bust the largest seizure of anabolic steroids in the state of Indiana. Law enforcement sources later called the bust was &#147;significant&#148; and noted it had international ties.
Holly Starkey bonded out of jail Tuesday, but declined to speak to an I-Team 8 reporter at her home.

&#147;This is private property please leave,&#148; she said. From jail, David Starkey declined a request to be interviewed.

Until now, it was unclear how authorities netted the bust
.
However, the 11-page court filing states that authorities conducted a &#147;controlled delivery&#148; of fake steroids at Starkey&#146;s home Tuesday morning. The real package of steroids had already been seized in California. Earlier in the day, Starkey was seen dropping off 12 packages at the Rushville post office. Starkey later told investigators they contained vials of steroids, the court records state.

Rushville Police, U.S. Postal Service inspectors and members of the DEA also detailed how &#150; after making the delivery &#150; they conducted a search warrant and seized several pounds of pill, powdered and liquid steroids, along with $9058 in cash. Starkey later told investigators &#147;some of the money is from drug proceeds but not all of it.&#148;
Here&#146;s a portion of the court records which spell out how Starkey said the alleged operation worked:

&#147;_Starkey advised that Z would pay him $10 per package of viles (sic) that he distributed and $5 per package of pills that he would distribute for Z in the U.S. Starkey advised that he assumed that this was illegal but stated that he had no money and no job and he had to do what he had to do. Starkey advises that he does not like drugs and does not like kids doing drugs. Starkey advises that he does not know who is getting this stuff and how safe it is.&#148;

_

According to the records, Starkey told Z he was without a job and Z forwarded him $500, telling him to buy supplies used to manufacture the steroids. Starkey later told investigators he used his wife&#146;s credit cards to make the purchases. Starkey&#146;s wife, Holly, denied any knowledge of David&#146;s alleged operation, the court records state.
DEA agent Dennis Wichern said investigators believe most of the steroids came from China.

&#147;It truly is the emerging new arena,&#148; said Wichern, adding that steroids are just part of a growing Internet-based market for synthetic drugs like Spice and M-bomb. &#147;You don&#146;t know what they are, people are getting sick and disease from them. That wasn&#146;t a pharmaceutical lab run by a legitimate pharmacists, that was a guy in his kitchen making dope.&#148;

At last check Wednesday, it was not clear when Holly or David Starkey would appear in court. It could be as early as Thursday, jail officials said.


----------



## BadGas (Aug 14, 2014)

Scary shit man! Z just keeps popping up on the radar. Time to change names...Id recommend X or Y.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 14, 2014)

Yep I think Z need to pick who he is using more carefully. I really thought this might have been about GH


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 14, 2014)

I wonder if something similar happened to MLG.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.wthr.com/story/26261694/2014/08/12/police-report-steroid-lab-bust-in-rushville

Definitely EP gear.

They should test the gear, probably let him off if they do....


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> http://www.wthr.com/story/26261694/2014/08/12/police-report-steroid-lab-bust-in-rushville
> 
> Definitely EP gear.
> 
> They should test the gear, probably let him off if they do....



Nope. Still illegal to sell "fake" illegal drugs. Still fucked.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> http://www.wthr.com/story/26261694/2014/08/12/police-report-steroid-lab-bust-in-rushville
> 
> Definitely EP gear.
> 
> They should test the gear, probably let him off if they do....



Haha!!  

Nah Z is smart enough to put hormone in there to pass a substance test.


----------



## BadGas (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> http://www.wthr.com/story/26261694/2014/08/12/police-report-steroid-lab-bust-in-rushville
> 
> Definitely EP gear.
> 
> They should test the gear, probably let him off if they do....



Hahaha.. good point man! 

And "damn"! They straight up mention Euro Pharm and show pics of labels. Seen as this is one of the "biggest labs" they have seen in action (and busted); and they have all those raws and cook ware; overseas packages (probably with addresses still on them; and now a statement (soon to be testimony) from the "chef"... This cant be good for z/psl. 

I do wanna point out one thing. This shows the risks people take, to produce gear and a make a little $cratch...so we can all do what we do. What sucks, is that it doesnt matter how much money someone makes because if they get busted..they lose everything they've accumulated and have gained nothing. 

So, hats off to all our suppliers n sponsor's. We appreciate what you do (at least most of you anyway)!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2014)

*again and again!

as i always say all USA domestic sources will be busted anyway... BE SMART AND ORDER INTERNATIONAL! BE SAFE!*


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

This guy was cooking ep gear in his kitchen and yet the Z guys claim it is European pharma grade gear. Z told me this over PMs, straight up lies!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *again and again!
> 
> as i always say all USA domestic sources will be busted anyway... BE SMART AND ORDER INTERNATIONAL! BE SAFE!*


The way domestic labs have been getting busted lately, I actually agree with you. What sucks is I hope this guy didn't keep records of who he shipped too....


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> The way domestic labs have been getting busted lately, I actually agree with you. What sucks is I hope this guy didn't keep records of who he shipped too....



In the article it did mention that what started the whole thing was his raws being intercepted(presumably customs) and then they made a controlled delivery. So I would still say international carries more risk for the buyer at least.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *again and again!
> 
> as i always say all USA domestic sources will be busted anyway... BE SMART AND ORDER INTERNATIONAL! BE SAFE!*



Just as big of a risk ordering international and risking customs seizing your order and busting you for it...neither way is completely safe.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

uberdawg said:


> In the article it did mention that what started the whole thing was his raws being intercepted(presumably customs) and then they made a controlled delivery. So I would still say international carries more risk for the buyer at least.


I don't agree. With international its harder to connect the dots against a buyer with just a seized package. No traces of the transaction if done right, no records, etc.

With a domestic, when the lab gets busted if they kept any records of transactions, shipments, buyer is screwed.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *again and again!
> 
> as i always say all USA domestic sources will be busted anyway... BE SMART AND ORDER INTERNATIONAL! BE SAFE!*



Hope not. Wonder about customs on International shipments though.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> The way domestic labs have been getting busted lately, I actually agree with you. What sucks is I hope this guy didn't keep records of who he shipped too....



*he not need-  buy they are DEA!
they track his internet trafic and got it all ..
you know what NSA all can do..so its funny..they know everything!

they will do same with EACH steroids source who sale domestic..its total easy..
they make order, track where pack sent from...so then they keep order and i am sure they get the guy who bring it to post service or post box,etc..then track him 24h and here is LAB! 
total easy..even idiot can do that..*


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 14, 2014)

That's crazy making counterfeit ep I watched the other video that gave a little more info


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there any legit EP?


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 14, 2014)

Scary shit for sure!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 14, 2014)

imo there is no differences domestic or international sources at the end most of them will be busted but from this bust we can see how is manufactured EP gear from uncle z, in kitchen and 99% of those domestic sources are  producing aas in those same conditions !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 14, 2014)

Can I get a wellness check on OTG85...

go back to stripping homie!


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 14, 2014)

So let's say your domestic source keeps records of their buyers? Does law enforcement really care about the few bottles of test/tren/mast or whatever I order? They are going to go through the trouble of knocking on every door the shipper sends gear to?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 14, 2014)

Most sources dump there info. But in this age a tech savy fella can recall a lot of info.

i wouldnt concern myself too much


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 14, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Can I get a wellness check on OTG85...
> 
> go back to stripping homie!


That is otg in the pics, he's been bulking....


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 14, 2014)

It wasn't me


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have no affiliation with steroids.I only use legal gear and only product's.


----------



## uberdawg (Aug 14, 2014)

PSL's domestic is also out of stock. So I guess this confirms PSL and Z are in fact the same.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2014)

Grozny said:


> imo there is no differences domestic or international sources at the end most of them will be busted but from this bust we can see how is manufactured EP gear from uncle z, in kitchen and 99% of those domestic sources are  producing aas in those same conditions !!


*
big true! but its still cheap..30-50$ vial.guys like cheap no matter what they inject into body!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> So let's say your domestic source keeps records of their buyers? Does law enforcement really care about the few bottles of test/tren/mast or whatever I order? They are going to go through the trouble of knocking on every door the shipper sends gear to?



*if its illegal 1 bottle or 10 i think its still illegal you need to have doc prescript and you are safe.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 14, 2014)

Little BamBam said:


> That's crazy making counterfeit ep I watched the other video that gave a little more info



Counterfiet?  There is no "counterfiet" EP gear made.  EP is UGL-made gear.  Always has been--always will be.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Counterfiet?  There is no "counterfiet" EP gear made.  EP is UGL-made gear.  Always has been--always will be.



finally right answer! they never did it gmp!

for all who dont know what gmp mean here its again video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2holuskeZ-k


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I have no affiliation with steroids.I only use legal gear and only product's.



Yup.  Only my legally prescribed TRT here...


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 14, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> finally right answer! they never did it gmp!
> 
> for all who dont know what gmp mean here its again video!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2holuskeZ-k


This is kinda what I was getting at my mistake


----------



## s2h (Aug 14, 2014)

Big True^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2014)

Z gimmicks will arrive shortly to  smooth over any concerns


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 15, 2014)

Always ....work with reliable..source..a proven background..


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 15, 2014)

It was a reseller/remailer of legit EP products - He didn't brew anything for me.


He was getting it all in bulk for domestic reshipping - that's all


EP gear was never home brewed - it's a professional Line , entirely made in a professional pharma lab and professionals


It's potency , smoothness and PG quality is the obvious proof.


- WP - I wonder whats's your brewing production conditions and semi products look like ... ???  


take a break with those cheap competition moves on me.




Besides - that busted dom. guy was working for some other sources and had his own serious scale operation/production.


(He worked for me kinda part time , only as reshipper , never as a brewer)


Z.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

Z, the vids showed EP labels on rolls!! Who you trying to fool?

It's funny how your english has improved overnight...

Did this guy keep records? You gave him shipping info somehow right?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Z gimmicks will arrive shortly to  smooth over any concerns


They are busy making t-shirts....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2014)

*Dear Z. asia pharma is gmp made..you cans ee video..also BD is GMP,you can see video..all other prods we sale in my shop are big world pharmacys names..so we do not sale 1 product made home or garage like this bust videos!*
*i suggest you to make video of your gmp prods so guys can buy more from you *


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Z, the vids showed EP labels on rolls!! Who you trying to fool?
> 
> It's funny how your english has improved overnight...
> 
> Did this guy keep records? You gave him shipping info somehow right?




he dont need to save any ship,they did..DEA and cops there can track internet connection..its NSA country man


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

I suggest Z delete all records/accounts from his site!


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 15, 2014)

Rambo - my man   - You won't get my free tshirt cause you post childish BS , besides we didn't make XS version for tiny porkchops like you - sorry 


Do u think at all before u post ??  you think that my guy was labeling bulk bottles of EP ???


He was receiving a ready product + original labels , isn't that obvious ??


- WP  , there's no point to shit on one another , don't u think ??  I just ask you not to take adventage of this situation that could also happen to you - let's be civil and don't waste time on burning one another.


As to english style - Do you think im alone in this operation ?? There's a tight crew and we all speak eng.

Z.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry in advance , but i have to focus on this temp. setback and propably wont address or escalate any motre ridiculous topics

Z.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok Z thats why you were sucking my cock over PMs trying to recruit me, but that was with bad english so maybe it was one of your gimmicks...or maybe this is a gimmick...

The video shows labels, empty vials, raws, and equipment to brew...again who are you trying to fool???

Plus since your shit is "pharma" why would it come unlabeled and he would need to label it?

Your logic is flawed, do you think at all before you post?


----------



## heady muscle (Aug 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> http://wishtv.com/2014/08/13/court-d...-all-over-u-s/
> 
> *Court documents: Rushville man admits to distributing steroids &#145;all over U.S.&#146;*
> 
> ...



I was going to post, but I see you beat me to the punch.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Ok Z thats why you were sucking my cock over PMs trying to recruit me, but that was with bad english so maybe it was one of your gimmicks...or maybe this is a gimmick...
> 
> The video shows labels, empty vials, raws, and equipment to brew...again who are you trying to fool???
> 
> ...




You won is argument.
P.S - Go fuck another piggy  

Z.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

What, are you retarded? You forget how you were crying over PMs for me to stop tearing your ass up when I posted the labs proving your gear is under dosed kitchen made garbage? This proves it again....

I'll post the new labs to compare...maybe WP will be interested in sending me some vials to test and we can compare since you are resorting to attacks and insults....

Btw where are your gimmicks?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 15, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Nope. Still illegal to sell "fake" illegal drugs. Still fucked.



Good defense attorney would say different and get dropped to mail fraud


----------



## bababoeyasf (Aug 15, 2014)

Not to get off topic but this is what I hate about what we do. People spend their money on gear that isn't cheap then you find out someone says Oh it's garbage or under dosed or bunk. We are out here spending good money and half the time it's like who the fuck knows if what you're getting is dosed right or if it's eq maybe it's just test it fucking sucks


----------



## bababoeyasf (Aug 15, 2014)

For all the people who spend money with z I mean is rambo telling the truth is it garbage? Is z telling the truth and it's just sponsor bashing? I will say some sponsors like ama seem to get little or no bashing so I guess that tells something


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> For all the people who spend money with z I mean is rambo telling the truth is it garbage? Is z telling the truth and it's just sponsor bashing? I will say some sponsors like ama seem to get little or no bashing so I guess that tells something



I have 2 blood tests with review threads, members can vouch that I am not lying nor do I have a reason to. I refused to keep my mouth shut and be insulted, that's why Z's panties are up in a bunch. Check my logs and threads, I'm no bullshitter...


----------



## cube789 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rambo's a solid dude


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why anyone would buy from Z/PSL after their past record is beyond me.


Some of us are new and haven't been using gear for years. When you enter the forums and search you don't see the past which has been either deleted or drowned out by "its g2g brah" threads/posts...


----------



## pesty4077 (Aug 15, 2014)

Guy was stupid anyways. That is why we have storage units and PO Boxes. World Pharma, WTF you doing here anyways? I think it is chicken shit that you know what you are doing is the same business as Z, but yet you just like to put another sponsor down. If you have great customer service why would you need to do that? It should speak for itself, no need to bash.  And by the way if Steroids are illegal and you need a script, do you get everyone's script from a license Doctor before you hand them out? The answer is no, you are more concerned about making money. Stop spooking people with your NSA BS. They are more concerned about bigger fish anyways. Stop playing an Angel here. It is disgusting what you are doing.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 15, 2014)

pesty4077 said:


> Guy was stupid anyways. That is why we have storage units and PO Boxes. World Pharma, WTF you doing here anyways? I think it is chicken shit that you know what you are doing is the same business as Z, but yet you just like to put another sponsor down. If you have great customer service why would you need to do that? It should speak for itself, no need to bash.  And by the way if Steroids are illegal and you need a script, do you get everyone's script from a license Doctor before you hand them out? The answer is no, you are more concerned about making money. Stop spooking people with your NSA BS. They are more concerned about bigger fish anyways. Stop playing an Angel here. It is disgusting what you are doing.




I wouldn't put it better myself -thanks for inteligent inbut 

Z.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Did this guy keep records? You gave him shipping info somehow right?



Z, all BS aside. Can you answer this question? Some ppl need to know if the DEA is holding their info now.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Z, all BS aside. Can you answer this question? Some ppl need to know if the DEA is holding their info now.


Yes, obviously. 

Please stop posting in this thread. You are super close to breaking our rules.

Thanks


----------



## bababoeyasf (Aug 15, 2014)

Rambo I didn't mean that against you at all. I just get frustrated trying to get good gear. Honestly I bought some euro pharmacy stuff not from z but the anadrol didn't do a single thing even at 150mg a day.  Emailed a rep and he said it was just me everyone else had great results so I thought I just was a non responder or something. Now I know


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 15, 2014)

remember, its not what they know, its what they can prove...


----------



## Machmood (Aug 15, 2014)

With usps posting isn't it pretty easy to take out domestic supply's? wtf the dea can just order online then see where it's shipped from, shouldn't be to hard from there. Are they really this naive, don't know what's going on, just don't care??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2014)

*dear Z i can only wish you lucky..be smart be safe...really. you know dea is all over the world..i hope that resaler don't know anything about you,so you will be safe! *


----------



## heavylifting1 (Aug 15, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *dear Z i can only wish you lucky..be smart be safe...really. you know dea is all over the world..i hope that resaler don't know anything about you,so you will be safe! *


  If you remember BD was busted. Didn't they go throughout Asia to get them? This was a USA domestic issue. The guy worked for too many people. Anyone of these USA domestic sources can end up busted. What does it take? For law enforcement to come onto this forum and make a few purchases. What happens then? They can eventually find out who is shipping the products and do the same they did here. This wasn't a flaw on Z. This was 1 domestic shipper out of many of Z domestic shippers.   If everyone of these sponsors is so "in" with all of their re shippers they have things to worry about. The guy must of did what was asked from him which was ship USA domestic for Z. What else he does Z has no control over. That is the same with anyone else.  Think before you start to criticize. There is law enforcement all over. This can happen to anyone. It is no flaw on Z's part. It was a flaw on the re shipper.


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 15, 2014)

Junkboxer said:


> So let's say your domestic source keeps records of their buyers? Does law enforcement really care about the few bottles of test/tren/mast or whatever I order? They are going to go through the trouble of knocking on every door the shipper sends gear to?



No.  Law enforcement is too overwhelmed to be concerned with the average joe who runs gear for personal use.  They are looking for the big fish who draw attention to themselves by running a large, high dollar operation.


----------



## Supervette101 (Aug 15, 2014)

First off unless you have been purchasing large amounts of gear thru Z and from that redistributer you have nothing to worry about. Like mentioned above law enforcement is looking for bigger fish. Don't get me wrong, your name may go on a list and if it turns up in enough other raids you might get some looks at you. But as for the regular guy buying a few vials here and there you have nothing to worry about. Second, the USPS is still the safest way to send steroids. Yes they are a government agency but that is where they are you best friend. Like any government agency it is full of bureaucrats and they do not like to cooperate with other federal agencies. Infact it is harder to get a package seized from the usps than it is from ups or fed ex. Thanks to bureaucrats they need to follow all the laws have all the t's crossed and i's dotted and by then ur package is delivered. As with everything in life it comes down to greed. The sellers want to move more product which opens them up to more eyes watching them. Us users sometimes want to buy a little more so we have extra and the relates to more packages being sent to our homes or PO drops. Either way we all know the game we are playing is illegal.


----------



## Machmood (Aug 15, 2014)

So Z, you are claiming none of domestic ep is home brewed in the US in a lab like seen in that video? Why the labels, empty vials , brewing materials and loads of raws?? Not accusing just looking for answers because tnats exacty what it looks like


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 15, 2014)

This was a very unfortunate event but thank you heavy for letting us know


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2014)

*but i see a lot of you are so joung and not remember big USA domestic bust when they bust 57 UGL labs at time... i am sure heavyiron and mike arnold and some old gurus remember that years..its was bad..

same shit can happen anytime!
*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2014)

see guys..its can happen anytime and i am sure its will soon again...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=3033532


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Z, all BS aside. Can you answer this question? Some ppl need to know if the DEA is holding their info now.




The DEA has all of our information already. There is no.security over the net. No secure servers , no secure emails. 
Don't kid yourself about your privacy, you don't have any. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Grozny (Aug 16, 2014)

ROID said:


> The DEA has all of our information already. There is no.security over the net. No secure servers , no secure emails.
> Don't kid yourself about your privacy, you don't have any.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Bump !!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 16, 2014)

roid said:


> the dea has all of our information already. There is no.security over the net. No secure servers , no secure emails.
> Don't kid yourself about your privacy, you don't have any.
> 
> Sent from the mothership




big big bump!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 16, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 16, 2014)

Big bro is watching.  Militarized cops next.... Oh wait


----------



## KelJu (Aug 16, 2014)

bababoeyasf said:


> For all the people who spend money with z I mean is rambo telling the truth is it garbage? Is z telling the truth and it's just sponsor bashing? I will say some sponsors like ama seem to get little or no bashing so I guess that tells something



His gear worked for me. I told a lot of people about it, and the gear worked for them as well. I can account for about 6 people who are way more jacked on his stuff than off of it. Is it pham grade or made in a bathtub? I don't know. Is it dosed correctly? I don't know. I never had it tested. 

I am disappointed about the news. I felt like I had been taken care of, and I still believe in their product, but I will not order for a while. I am letting this shit blow over. I am also hoping that nothing comes back on me. I am starting rehab for some injuries soon anyway, so now seems like a good time to go on PCT and then see how things look a few months from now.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 16, 2014)

Machmood said:


> So Z, you are claiming none of domestic ep is home brewed in the US in a lab like seen in that video? Why the labels, empty vials , brewing materials and loads of raws?? Not accusing just looking for answers because tnats exacty what it looks like



This domestic guy worked kinda part time for us and he screwed himself by working for others and having his own big time production of other products and brands , he was only getting EP in bulk and was reshipping it in dom. - hence the labels , vials etc. for doing bulk -> original retail EP ready vials 

He never brewed any EP Gear (he didn't have any of the PG c. oils used originally by EP company)


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow what a mess, i think someone has some explaining to do and is in denial.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 17, 2014)

ROID said:


> The DEA has all of our information already. There is no.security over the net. No secure servers , no secure emails.
> Don't kid yourself about your privacy, you don't have any.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


You're damn right about that!


----------



## ROID (Aug 17, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> You're damn right about that!



I've just come to rationalize things by understanding they have a job to do and they believe in what they are doing. Hopefully they will just use common sense and not come to a place like this and screw with some poor guy that has a few ml of test for a personal cycle.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Tris10 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can actually sometimes get more time for selling fake drugs.. odd how our "Justice" system works


----------



## Tris10 (Aug 17, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Scary shit man! Z just keeps popping up on the radar. Time to change names...Id recommend X or Y.


Hahaha


----------



## Tris10 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> You're damn right about that!


Thank you! I hate how ppl think having a specific email helps or saying shit about rats or CDs.. come on.. really difficult code to break lol


----------



## trancebrah (Aug 17, 2014)

KelJu said:


> His gear worked for me. I told a lot of people about it, and the gear worked for them as well. I can account for about 6 people who are way more jacked on his stuff than off of it. Is it pham grade or made in a bathtub? I don't know. Is it dosed correctly? I don't know. I never had it tested.



Same here. His gear worked for me too. No idea if it was lab or homemade, but I got no infection and great results. I was actually really happy with Z, but ordering from them any time soon is out of the picture for now. And I'm sure he can understand that.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 18, 2014)

trancebrah said:


> Same here. His gear worked for me too. No idea if it was lab or homemade, but I got no infection and great results. I was actually really happy with Z, but ordering from them any time soon is out of the picture for now. And I'm sure he can understand that.



AMEN !  Thanks Bro   

Finally someone with a brain in his skull and reasonable and smart , truthful input.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

EP gear is great gear, that's why the feds wanted to bust the biggest US reseller soo bad, they didn't want the rest of us to get jacked off this stuff.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

EP is foreign. Feds only want you to buy US pharma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 18, 2014)

EP is pharma...


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

European, no?  Not US.  Support your local pharma.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Aug 18, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *dear Z i can only wish you lucky..be smart be safe...really. you know dea is all over the world..i hope that resaler don't know anything about you,so you will be safe! *



X2   


take easy man...


----------



## BadGas (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I have 2 blood tests with review threads, members can vouch that I am not lying nor do I have a reason to. I refused to keep my mouth shut and be insulted, that's why Z's panties are up in a bunch. Check my logs and threads, I'm no bullshitter...



I should of responded earlier.. Sorry Rambo. 
Anyone with a brain, knows Rambo is solid dude with no ill intentions. Rambo is one of the few here, who tests all his gear that he runs. He always states facts, backed by proof, and follows protocol as recommended by this site. Again..he brings "FACT" to the table. 

Lesson 1: Don't question the guy with proof. 

Lesson 2: Question the guy who denies the facts!!


----------



## heady muscle (Aug 20, 2014)

BadGas said:


> I should of responded earlier.. Sorry Rambo.
> Anyone with a brain, knows Rambo is solid dude with no ill intentions. Rambo is one of the few here, who tests all his gear that he runs. He always states facts, backed by proof, and follows protocol as recommended by this site. Again..he brings "FACT" to the table.
> 
> Lesson 1: Don't question the guy with proof.
> ...


Beautifully said!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 20, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *again and again!
> 
> as i always say all USA domestic sources will be busted anyway... BE SMART AND ORDER INTERNATIONAL! BE SAFE!*


why would domestic orders get picked off quicker than overseas,IMO dealing with customs is more touchy than normal USA mail!  NO!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2014)

When enough international orders hit your doorstop, eventually, you're going to show up on someones radar. Sucks ass, nobody doing gear are robbing banks, this is the morality police at work. Shitty shitty shitty.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> why would domestic orders get picked off quicker than overseas,IMO dealing with customs is more touchy than normal USA mail!  NO!



I personally would not want to order international every 6 months, but domestic guys, may be using the same address to accept HUGE international orders. People who order are taking a risk regardless, keep the orders smallish, only order for yourself. Friends can take their own risks if they choose to get into this life.

One very popular and well known domestic guy years ago got busted, and I had an order in with him at that time, for my hamsters... right. Yeah so, I never got my money back, he got off somehow (Rick Collins helped), and went legit probably making at least as much if not more money.

Many of the smart ones use a number of addresses and so on, stories that have been told before. But people come and go and so do their methods, so you rarely have a good idea of what situation you're getting into. Its always a risk dom or int.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I don't agree. With international its harder to connect the dots against a buyer with just a seized package. No traces of the transaction if done right, no records, etc.
> 
> With a domestic, when the lab gets busted if they kept any records of transactions, shipments, buyer is screwed.


  They buyer is screwed?  Has this ever happened, the lab busted and then use the records to get buyers?  If so, I have not heard of it.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 22, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> They buyer is screwed?  Has this ever happened, the lab busted and then use the records to get buyers?  If so, I have not heard of it.


Idk if they pursue it but they have the info, same info shows up at enough busts I'm sure you'll be contacted.

Most athletes have been caught this way, so yes its very possible.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 22, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Idk if they pursue it but they have the info, same info shows up at enough busts I'm sure you'll be contacted.
> 
> Most athletes have been caught this way, so yes its very possible.



Yes, but they are big targets...   there is nothing better for LE than bringing down a celebrity..     I doubt I would get front page headlines if they rolled in on me...   ya know?

Not saying it cant happen, just doesnt seem worth their while...


----------



## Uncle Z. (Aug 24, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Idk if they pursue it but they have the info, same info shows up at enough busts I'm sure you'll be contacted.
> 
> Most athletes have been caught this way, so yes its very possible.




Possible ? .. maybe , but in such cases as this - LE never or extremly rarely pursue ANY retail customers (DOM. or INT.)


----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2014)

Some of you guys....if you ever get busted, they wont believe its for personal use because youre so underjerkedified.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> Some of you guys....if you ever get busted, they wont believe its for personal use because youre so underjerkedified.



Good point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

Uncle Z. said:


> Possible ? .. maybe , but in such cases as this - LE never or extremly rarely pursue ANY retail customers (DOM. or INT.)


You're probably right Z.


SFW said:


> Some of you guys....if you ever get busted, they wont believe its for personal use because youre so underjerkedified.


Lol.


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 24, 2014)

Grozny said:


> imo there is no differences domestic or international sources at the end most of them will be busted but from this bust we can see how is manufactured EP gear from uncle z, in kitchen and 99% of those domestic sources are  producing aas in those same conditions !!



I am happy to say that none of the Alpha Pharma products that I carry are manufactured in kitchen and it is all domestic. 
But its not cheap $40 for 10ml of test like everyone want to pay. But you see what you get for $40 vial of test! 
To get the best gear and have 100% peace of mind cost a little more but is worth it.


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 24, 2014)

Machmood said:


> With usps posting isn't it pretty easy to take out domestic supply's? wtf the dea can just order online then see where it's shipped from, shouldn't be to hard from there. Are they really this naive, don't know what's going on, just don't care??



do you think anybody puts legit return address on label when shipping illegal steroids? Even international sources dont do this.
And NSA reach goes far beyond USA. Last ORD busted many international sources too. 
Just hope if you are international you live in country that wont help US DEA.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2014)

domestic-supply said:


> I am happy to say that none of the Alpha Pharma products that I carry are manufactured in kitchen and it is all domestic.
> But its not cheap $40 for 10ml of test like everyone want to pay. But you see what you get for $40 vial of test!
> To get the best gear and have 100% peace of mind cost a little more but is worth it.




*big true..all keep want 10ml for 40$ or les! its can be only garage gear!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2014)

SFW said:


> Some of you guys....if you ever get busted, they wont believe its for personal use because youre so underjerkedified.



DRSEGE GEARZ or GTFO!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> DRSEGE GEARZ or GTFO!


Big true!


----------



## Machmood (Aug 25, 2014)

domestic-supply said:


> do you think anybody puts legit return address on label when shipping illegal steroids? Even international sources dont do this.
> And NSA reach goes far beyond USA. Last ORD busted many international sources too.
> Just hope if you are international you live in country that wont help US DEA.



 Doesn't shipping show what post office it was received at?  Also I've used domestic supply, good stuff


----------

